# AP15 Autopista cost



## acidliam (Jul 4, 2013)

Driving down from San Sebastian to Valencia and going to take the AP15, anyone know what this badboy costs roughly?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

acidliam said:


> Driving down from San Sebastian to Valencia and going to take the AP15, anyone know what this badboy costs roughly?


if you put your journey in here & select your route it will give you toll charges

ViaMichelin: Michelin route planner and maps, restaurants, traffic news and hotel booking


----------



## acidliam (Jul 4, 2013)

Bonus thanks


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> if you put your journey in here & select your route it will give you toll charges
> 
> ViaMichelin: Michelin route planner and maps, restaurants, traffic news and hotel booking


You beat me to it!


----------

